# Cambiar logo de inicio de tv lcd.



## wil975 (May 18, 2014)

mi pregunta es si es posible cambiarle la imagen de inicio a un tv lcd, y cargarle una personalisada... si es posible que software puedo usar para hacer esto y editar algunos parametros en el firmware??? ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

si es posible ,pero solo si el tv tiene código con licencia GPL ,
por ejemplo los philip, si les enviás una carta ,ellos te dan el código,
l*uego le puedes hacer los cambios que quieras,siempre a tu propio riesgo* ,
eso si la carta tiene que ser en ingles y por correo común,porque por mail ni siquiera contestan


----------



## wil975 (Jun 3, 2014)

este televisor usa una tarjeta cv318-h-12, tiene un puerto conectado serial que va a la tarjeta. con que programa podria yo hacer un backup de su firmware?

no tiene una marca comercial reconocida, dice powered by mosino, y el logo dice amaya al encenderlo

ese es el nombre de un firmeare que me envio alguien ATSC_CXWY_USA_LG_LC320WXN_SCA1_CV318H_D_12_B1.2.8.101_log1_20130708


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2014)

hay que usar el programa Mstar ISP Utility , en la red esta el esquema (del cable) y el programa,

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest


----------

